
Home.cern goes retro to commemorate 30 years of the Web - rbanffy
https://home.cern/news/news/computing/homecern-goes-retro-commemorate-30-years-web
======
dddddaviddddd
Such a readable design with good information density. If spinning GIFs were
excluded, this would be an improvement over the usual design. Hosting on a
laptop is gimmicky but a simple layout favouring text is actually a good idea.

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. A little bit of work on the fonts and we'd have a perfectly current
theme.

They should implement the animated GIFs as Java applets, which predate them a
bit.

